# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Συνταγές με βρώμη by Gym

## gym

Aποφασισα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα με συνταγες βρωμης που εχω δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα και μου αρεσαν πολυ....Ελπιζω να παρετε καμια ιδεα οσοι την απεχθανεστε και να την ενταξετε στο διατροφολογιο σας...Οι αναλογιες ειναι ειτε ενδεικτικες,δεν θα γραψω ακριβως  γραμμαρια παρα μονο σε καποια, καθως οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω  μεσα τρωτε πολυυυυ.....οποτε κανονιστε εσεις τις θερμιδες και τις ποσοτητες σας...Καποια στιγμη θα βαλω και φωτο απο το καθε σταδιο αλλα δεν το κανω τωρα γιατι πλεον δεν τις φτιαχνω ολες...Οταν με το καλο φτιαξω κατι απο αυτα,θα ανεβαζω και φωτο...!Πιο πολυ θα ξεκινησω με συνταγες για πρωινα αλλα στην πορεια θα βαλω και αλλες...σιγα σιγαααα!!!!


*1.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΚΟΤΑΤΖ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ....*
Παιρνουμε 
-μιση κουπα βρωμης(π.χ.) 
-μισο κεσεδακι κοτατζ τσιζ
-1 κουταλια φυστικοβουτυρο η ταχινι ολικης αλεσεως
-κανελα
-1 κ.γ μελι
       Σε ενα κατσαρολακι βαζουμε μισο ποτηρι νερο και το αφηνουμε να ζεσταθει...Πριν αρχισει να βρασει,δηλαδη εκει που αρχιζει κ  κανει φυσαλιδες,βαζουμε την βρωμη κ ανακατευουμε συνεχεια μεχρι να γινει ενας  χυλος....Ριχνουμε το φυστικοβουτυρο η ταχινι κ ανακατευουμε μεχρι να γινει ενα μειγμα....Κατεβαζουμε απο την φωτια και προσθετουμε το μελι μας...και ανακατευουμεεε....Στο τελος βαζουμε και το κοτατζ  τσιζ κ αυτο αρχιζει κ γινεται πιο πολυ...φουσκωνει δηλαδη...μετα μπαινει η κανελα...και μαμ!

Αυτη η συνταγη ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου,χορταστικη και σε κραταει καλα...Το εχω δοκιμασει οπως ειπα με φυστικοβουτυρο του εμποριου  αλλα και  σπιτικο δικο μου  , ταχινι  ολικης αλλα κ κανονικο....επισης αν εχετε ταχινι με μελι(εκεινο το ετοιμο...)δεν χρειαζεται να βαλετε κ μελι...

*2.Βρωμη με σοκολατα*
Παιρνουμε
-βρωμη
-μαυρη σοκολατα
-γαλα με λιγα η (αν θελετε κ κανονικα λιπαρα...)
      Βαζουμε το τη βρωμη μας σε ενα κατσαρολακι  με νερο  κ το αφηνουμε να ζεσταθει.Λιγο πριν αρχισει να βραζει ριχνουμε την βρωμη κ ανακατεβουμε.Οταν αρχιζει να  γινεται χυλος,ριχνουμε την σοκολατα μας κ ανακατεβουμε μεχρι να λιωσει κ να γινει ενα μειγμα.Στη συνεχεια ριχνουμε και το γαλα και γινεται ενα μειγμα.Θελει πολυ ανακατεμα να μην κολλησει ο χυλος κ το γαλα.
Ειναι μια συνταγη που σου δινει κ το γλυκο της με ενα κομματακι μικροοο μαυρης σοκολατας που δεν χαλασε κ ο κοσμος μια στο τοσο.
Επισης,μπορειτε να προσθεσετε μια μπανανα ψιλοκομμενη μεσα εαν σας αρεσουν και τα φρουτα στο γαλα.Μια χαρα ταιριαζει.

*3.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ*
Απλα πραγματα εδω.
Παιρνουμε 
-	Μια μπανανα
-	βρωμη
-	κανελα
-	μελι
Με την ιδια διαδικασια...βαζουμε λιγο νερο σε κατσαρολακι...εκει που αρχιζει να βραζει ριχουμε την βρωμη....ανακατευουμε....οταν γινει ενα μειγμα...ριχουμε την ψιλοκομμενη μας μπανανα κ ανακατευουμε ολο το μειγμα...λιγο θελει κ το βγαζετε....στο μπωλακι  σας ριχνετε το μελι και απο πανω κανελα κ μαμ!
Απο τα αγαπημενα μου αυτο...
Επισης...μια παραλλαγη καλη ειναι αν θελετε να βαλετε κ λιγο ταχινι μεσα...ταιριαζει με την μπανανα...

*4.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΣΤΑΦΙΔΕς*
Εχουμε βρωμη και σταφιδες κ κανελα
Βραζουμε τη βρωμη στο κατσαρολακι με την ιδια διαδικασια....μολις γινει το μειγμα ριχνουμε τις σταφιδες...στο πιατο μπαινει κ η κανελα απο πανω...κ ετοιμο....γρηγορο κ γευστικο κ γλυκο!
Παραλλαγη ειναι με ξηρους καρπους μεσα οπως για παραδειγμα λιγα αμυγδαλα  η οτι αλλο θελετε...

*5.ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΡΩΜΗ*
Κατι πολυ απλο αλλα ειπα επειδη ειναι μια λιστα με συνταγες βρωμης ας το βαλω...
Ενα γιαουρτι,βρωμη,σταφιδες,ξηρους καρπους αν θελετε...Ολα μαζι σε ενα μπωλ...
Για πιο γλυκο,βαλτε και μελι η παραλλαγη ειναι χωρις ξηρους καρπους μεσα...
Εγω το ετρωγα με σταφιδες μονο και ηταν μια χαρουλα...

*6.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΝΑΡΟΣΠΟΡΟ*
Λοιπον,εδω εχουμε μονο τη βρωμη που την φτιαχνουμε σε χυλο....Εχουμε και τα ασπραδια μας τα βραστα...Μεσα στο κατσαρολακι που ειναι ο χυλος,ριχνουμε τα ασπραδια...να γινει ενα μειγμα ολο...Απο πανω ριχνουμε κανελα και λιναροσπορο....Εγω το ετρωγα και χωρις μελι,σκετο...αλλοι μου ειπαν ειναι ανοστο χωρις μελι γιατι ειναι ο χυλος της βρωμης...γουστα ειναι αυτα....(αλλοι την καταπινετε σαν σκονη με νερο,εγω μια φορα το εκανα λογω υποχρεωσεων και κοντεψα να πνιγωωωω....)
Ειναι οτι πρεπει αυτο το πρωινο και πλεον αυτο τρωω....και με κραταει πολυ....
*7.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΣΕ ΠΙΤΑΚΙ*
Καλα αυτο ολοι το ξερετε....Δεν χρειαζεται να το εξηγησω....Απλα να πω την παραλλαγη που κανω εγω...
Πλεον δεν τρωω κροκους εδω(τους σιχαινομαι στη Γερμανια...) και εχω μονο ασπραδια...
Καιω λοιπον το τηγανι μου χωρις βουτυρα,λαδια εννοειται....να καει καλα ομως...
Ριχνω την βρωμη μου μεσα κ αυτη καβουρδιζεται κ γινεται τραγανη...την κουνας περα δωθε κιολας να καει παντου...Μετα ριχνεις τα ασπραδακια σου τα ωμα κ το αφηνεις να ψηθει...το γυρνας κ απο την αλλη κ βουαλα...ετοιμο το πιτακι...Γινεται σαν μικρη πιτσουλα με λιγη φαντασια...
Προσφατα το εχω δοκιμασει με παπρικα  μεσα για κατι το διαφορετικο...αλλοτε το εκανα με κανελα...γενικα με μπαχαρικα μπορεις να παιξεις πολυ και τα δουλευω πολυ προσωπικα!

*8.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ*
Αυτην  την παραλλαγη μου την ειχε πει ο νασσερ και η μαρια...
Βρωμη με λιγο νερακι σε ενα μπωλ και η πρωτεινη μεσα....Λιγο στο μικροκυματων να ζεσταθει και γινεται σαν κρεμουλα...Αρκετα νοστιμο και γρηγορο ,αναλογα και τι γευση εχεις απο πρωτεινη...

*9.ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΟ ΒΡΩΜΗς*
Καποτε ειχαμε φτιαξει σπιτι κατι σαν μπισκοτο βρωμης αλλα χωρις βουτυρα και τα σχετικα...Τι εκανα?
Ελιωσα μαυρη σοκολατα...Πηρα μια λαδοκολλα και απλωσα την βρωμη μου και την σοκολατα μεσα...τα ανακατεψα καλα και εγιναν ολα ενα μειγμα...
Μετα εφτιαξα ετσι την λαδοκολλα σαν εναν φακελο να παρει σχημα...κρυωσε και εγινε σαν ενα λεπτο μπισκοτο..τωρα το παχος το καθοριζεις εσυ αναλογα ποσο θα το απλωσεις η οχι...πολυ ωραιο σνακ κ υγειινο...βρωμη και μαυρη σοκολατα...ηταν τραγανο θυμαμαι κ το επαιρνες στο χερι,δεν χαλουσε η υφη του....

*10.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ Κ ΚΟΤΑΤΖ*
Ειναι κατι σαν την πρωτη συνταγη απλα εδω δεν μπαινει τοσο το μελι και ταχινι...
Σε ενα μπωλ  βαζουμε βρωμη,νερο(πολυ λιγο),πρωτεινη,κανελα,φυστικοβουτυρο κ κοτατζ και το βαζουμε ολο στα μικροκυματα για λιγο μεχρι να δεσουν τα υλικα...αυτο φουσκωνει κ γινεται ενα μειγμα...

*11.ΒΡΩΜΗ ΜΕ ΦΡΑΟΥΛΕς*
Η ιδια διαδικασια παλι με τον χυλο....απλα εδω βαζουμε φραουλες μεσα ψιλοκομμενες...αν ειδικα οι φραουλες ειναι γλυκες(εννοειται δεν βαζουμε ζαχαρη) τοτε ειναι κ πολυ γλυκο το ολο μειγμα...θυμαμαι το ειχα φτιαξει γιατι δεν ειχα αλλο φρουτο και τελικα ταιριαξε καλα σαν μειγμα...

επεται και η συνεχεια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## George1993

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
πολύ καλό...
όλο και κάποιο θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα και θα πω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## marvin

Ειμαι φαν στο πιτακι αλλα το να ξεροψησω την βρωμη δεν το ειχα σκεφτει!!!Αυριο θα ειναι πρωτη επιλογη.Ευχαριστουμε!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Gianna

Πολύ ωραίες ιδέες, Gym!! Vielen Dank!! (αφού είσαι Γερμανία. Αλήθεια, σε ποιά πόλη;;; Τι κάνεις; Είμαι λίγο πωρωμένη με Γερμανία :08. Turtle: )

----------


## gym

μμ μου....να το κανεις...γινεται τραγανουτσικο!!!!

θα βαλω κ αλλες αργοτερα....
γιαννα  wuerzburg ειμαι βαυαρια....ξερεις?σπουδαζω εδω ερασμους...!!!!

----------


## Gianna

> γιαννα  wuerzburg ειμαι βαυαρια....ξερεις?σπουδαζω εδω ερασμους...!!!!


Ναι, βέβαια, με είχαν πάρει για μεταπτυχιακό εκεί, αλλά δεν πήγα :01. Sad:  Νομίζω είναι πολύ όμορφη πόλη!! Viel Spaß και ....προσοχή στα λουκάνικα!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> Ναι, βέβαια, με είχαν πάρει για μεταπτυχιακό εκεί, αλλά δεν πήγα Νομίζω είναι πολύ όμορφη πόλη!! Viel Spaß και ....προσοχή στα λουκάνικα!!!


χαχα!!!!ειναι πολυ ομορφη ναι!λουκανικα?παντα μακριαααα!!!
ντανκεεε!!

----------


## Ximerakis

Ωραιος! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ChRiSbB

Καλό και γευστικότατο είναι και γάλα+βρώμη+σταφίδες, κόβει αρκετά την γεύση της βρώμης  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> Ωραιος!


ωραια θες να πεις μαλλον ε???/χιχι

----------


## gym

> Καλό και γευστικότατο είναι και γάλα+βρώμη+σταφίδες, κόβει αρκετά την γεύση της βρώμης


ναι και σου δινει και την αισθηση της γλυκας η σταφιδα...αγαπαμε σταφιδα..!χαχα

----------


## DrNio

Υπάρχει καμία "συνταγή" που να έχει κατά κύριο λόγο μόνο βρώμη-χωρίς αυγά και να είναι ψημένη ή τηγανισμένη όπως το πιτάκι βρώμης? Θέλω να συνδυάσω την μπριζόλα μου με υδατάνθρακα απο βρώμη.

ΥΓ : π.χ. γάλα και βρώμη στο τηγάνι παίζει ή θα κολλήσει ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## sofos

βρωμη με  :banana:  φραουλες κ σκουπ πρωτεινης κ εχεις μια γευστικη κ πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ογκου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> Υπάρχει καμία "συνταγή" που να έχει κατά κύριο λόγο μόνο βρώμη-χωρίς αυγά και να είναι ψημένη ή τηγανισμένη όπως το πιτάκι βρώμης? Θέλω να συνδυάσω την μπριζόλα μου με υδατάνθρακα απο βρώμη.
> 
> ΥΓ : π.χ. γάλα και βρώμη στο τηγάνι παίζει ή θα κολλήσει ή κάτι άλλο?


πως θα ψησεις την μπριζολα σου?πες μου και θα σου πω κατι που εχω στο μυαλο μου...

----------


## beefmeup

μη μου πεις κουρκουτι με βρωμη.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> μη μου πεις κουρκουτι με βρωμη..


χαχα...υπομονη και θα αποκαλυψω τι εχω στο μυαλο μου οταν απαντησει...εαν δηλαδη.΄.χαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DrNio

Στο γκριλ,ανάλατη.Σκέφτηκες τίποτα σχετικό με τα φιλετάκια κοτόπουλο που τα κάνεις πανέ?

----------


## gym

> Στο γκριλ,ανάλατη.Σκέφτηκες τίποτα σχετικό με τα φιλετάκια κοτόπουλο που τα κάνεις πανέ?


κοιτα...θα μπορουσες να την αλεσεις και να το παναρεις...αντι για παξιμαδι δηλαδη οπως κανουν...γιατι αν την βαλεις ετσι κανονικα μπορει να σου καει.....

για τα φιλετακια κοτπουλο μπορεις εαν θες να βαλεις κ ασπραδι κ να το χτυπησεις...να το βουτηξεις το κοτοπουλο μεσα...κ μετα θα κολλησει καλα και η βρωμη κ ας μην ειναι αλεσμενη γιατι το κοτοπουλο δεν θελει πολυ να ψηθει..΄.βαλε και παπρικα κ πιπερι κ θα γινει μια χαρα...

ελπιζω να βοηθησα καπως... :01. Wink:

----------


## DrNio

Για το κοτόπουλο το κάνω.Απλά σκεφτόμουν να είχα ψημένη κανονικά την μπριζόλα μου και σαν φρυγανιά-αλλά πιο θρεπτική να είχα κάτι ψημένο σε βρώμη και λίγη σαλάτα.Thanks πάντως.

----------


## gym

> Για το κοτόπουλο το κάνω.Απλά σκεφτόμουν να είχα ψημένη κανονικά την μπριζόλα μου και σαν φρυγανιά-αλλά πιο θρεπτική να είχα κάτι ψημένο σε βρώμη και λίγη σαλάτα.Thanks πάντως.


αρα...ακου τι μπορεις να κανεις εφοσον ντε και καλα θες να εχεις την βρωμη...
ψησε την βραωμη σου σεκτη σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι...να παρει μια κρουστα να γινει τραγανη...εχεις την σαλατα σου....και την ριχνεις μεσα...ανακατεβεις...μετα αν θες...κοβεις και σε κομματακια την μπριζολα σου και την βαζεις και αυτη μεσα στην σαλατα σου και γινεται ολο μαζι ενα...και λιγο λεμονακι και λιγη ριγανη κ εισαι κομπλε...και εχεις και την βρωμη σου μεσα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Tiridus

Αύριο θα φτιάξω το μπισκότο με βρώμη!!  :02. Love: 

 :01. Rolling Eyes:  Ερώτηση: Όταν γράφεις σοκολάτα εννοείς κάποιο είδους κουβερτούρας έτσι? Για να παραμείνει θρεπτικό και υγιεινό!!

----------


## Tiridus

Λοιπόν τελικά το έφτιαξα με κουβερτούρα και είναι φοβερό!!  :02. Shock: 
Το έβαλα μέσα σε φόρμες (όπως πχ στα κεικ) για να μου κρατήσει και για την επόμενη εβδομάδα, 
αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχει πολλές ελπίδες μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο. χεχεχεχεχε  :08. Food:  :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------

